# openoffice 4.1.1 nie działa z CUPS

## kermu

Przy opcji korzystania z systemu drukowania CUPS nie mogę nic wydrukować na zainstalowanych drukarkach.

Wyłączenie korzystania z CUPS-a i użycie wewnętrznego systemu wydruku umożliwia drukowanie ale wtedy 

nie mogę w pełni wykorzystać wszystkich opcji sterownika HPLJ1320 (w szczególności nie działa np. opcja druku w trybie "draft")

Czy ktoś może orientuje się w czym jest problem ?

Czy do openoffice 4 są konieczne jakieś dodatkowe patche do CUPS-a ?

Problem wystąpił w openoffice 4.1.1.

Krzysztof

----------

## robertsurma

Nie wiem w czym problem, ale podejrzewam, że nie ma nic wspólnego z OpenOffice. To sprawa sterowników do drukarki. Te które zainstalowałeś nie obsługują tej opcji. Trzeba znaleźć jakieś inne... a możliwe, że ich w ogóle nie ma w wersji na Linuksa.

Co do CUPS - czy na pewno nie blokuje Ci połączeń jakiś firewall? Jak się łączysz? Po Wi-Fi czy przez USB?

----------

## halvmork

pakiet net-print/hplip zainstalowany?

Pozdrawiam.

----------

